# The Great Ashton Pass



## Kidrock387

The Great Ashton Pass:
I came up with this idea not long ago. I’m Looking for 10-15 people to sign up for this. How It Works? It is the greater American Ashton Pass where it will consist of one small box I provide and it will only have enough room to fit one ROBUSTO size Ashton cigar. The box that is provided will be reused every time you send it to the next person (you will see what I’m talking about when you receive the box with the cigar in it) Why I Want To Do This? I want anyone who loves Ashton to be in this, it is random but I think it will be just a fun and random thing to do. I also want to see if there are any hardcore Ashton lovers out there like myself out there. 
Rules:
1)	You must be a CS Member for at least 2 months
2)	You ONLY send one ROBUSTO Size Cigar to the next person on the list that I make up
3)	PLEASE Take A Picture of the Cigar You receive on this Thread
4)	Send to the next person in a fashion time frame
5)	Have Fun
If you have any questions please feel free to PM me

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## KASR

I'm in.


----------



## KyLongbeard

Sounds good. Sign me up.:ss


----------



## Kidrock387

alright your in ill do a list once more ppl are intrested

thanks,

Jon


----------



## tiptone

Count me in.


----------



## Kidrock387

The List So Far: I Will be going last

1) Kasr
2)KYlongbeard 
3)Tiptone
4) Erratum

Stay Tuned For More Info


----------



## Don Fernando

I love me an Ashton ... get me the hell in there


----------



## KASR

Bump for Ashton's....well, the full flavored kind atleast.


----------



## Kidrock387

thanks kasr anyways do u guys who are already signed up do you want to set a dead line to sign up for this? just postem up 

thanks,

Jon


----------



## Silhanek

Please add me to the list. Ashton is at the top of my favorites list.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I think I only like the VSG, will that title me as a Ashton smoker:ss


----------



## KyLongbeard

Kidrock387 said:


> thanks kasr anyways do u guys who are already signed up do you want to set a dead line to sign up for this? just postem up
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jon


Don't matter to me. I'd say whenever you get however many people you want signed up then you can start.


----------



## Kidrock387

I think i will run this untill the first 10 people sign up or tuesday night at midnight? let me know i want to make this something everyone can get on?

thanks,

Jon


P.S. Still Studdyin


----------



## KyLongbeard

ttt


----------



## Kidrock387

List As of Midnight Wednesday

1) Kasr
2) KYlongbeard
3) Tiptone
4) Erratuh 
5) Silhanek

Looking For Just Four More and We Can Get The Ball Rolling


----------



## kjd2121

Sign me up please - thanks


----------



## burninator

I'm afraid I don't understand the premise. You take an Ashton robusto from the box and put another Ashton Robusto in?


----------



## Kidrock387

what it is, is that when you recive this box that you put the cigar in, it only has enough room for ONE cigar and that is the size you should use? sorry if this is unclear but i will try to clear it up for you, youll see what im talking about once a picture is posted

thanks,

Jon


----------



## Kidrock387

burninator said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand the premise. You take an Ashton robusto from the box and put another Ashton Robusto in?


ooh no its not like that at all, the box you will recive in the mail is a small box that can only fit one cigar.


----------



## Kidrock387

KJD2121 You Are Signed Up


----------



## tiptone

burninator said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand the premise. You take an Ashton robusto from the box and put another Ashton Robusto in?


Just one cigar in the box, you take all of them out and replace them. 

If I understand correctly everyone will be getting and putting one from this list:


Puro Sol Robusto (5.5x50)
Classic Magnum (5x50)
Aged Maduro #10 (5x50)
Cabinet #6 (5.5x50)
VSG Robusto (5.5x50)


----------



## burninator

Fantastic! Thanks, tiptone.


----------



## kjd2121

I'm still confused, but I signed on anyway. If we only get one single cigar and replace it with one single cigar then, well.........................????

I may get a VSG and replace it with the cheapest Ashton - Doesn't seem fair????? Not that I would do that - :r


----------



## Kidrock387

no but we all are friendly and im not really worried about it plus once you recive your ashton, you have to post a picture.


----------



## tiptone

kjd2121 said:


> I'm still confused, but I signed on anyway. If we only get one single cigar and replace it with one single cigar then, well.........................????
> 
> I may get a VSG and replace it with the cheapest Ashton - Doesn't seem fair????? Not that I would do that


We know you wouldn't do that, don't think that anybody would. It's not like you can get taken too bad since it's only one cigar.


VSG Robusto - $9.65
Cabinet #6 - $8.55
Puro Sol Robusto - $8.50
Aged Maduro #10 - $7.35
Classic Magnum - $6.40

So if you did take a VSG and put a Magnum you're still only sticking it to someone for $3. Ashton doesn't exactly have any bargain brands (of course bargain is relative).

Except the last person, they have to cut an inch off of an ESG and send the box back to Kidrock387.


----------



## cigarbob

I'm in, if it's still open!!


----------



## Kidrock387

yeah your in of course


jon


----------



## Kidrock387

Two Spots Left:

1) Kasr
2) Kylongbeard
3) Tiptone
4) Erratum 
5) KJD2121
6) Burninator (?) 
7) CigarBob
8)
9) 
10) Kidrock387


----------



## Puro_Angler

oh, what the hell, I haven't had an Ashton in a while. Count me in, please.


----------



## rumballs

my head hurts.


----------



## Kidrock387

Kidrock387 said:


> One Spots Left:
> 
> 1) Kasr
> 2) Kylongbeard
> 3) Tiptone
> 4) Erratum
> 5) KJD2121
> 6) Burninator (?)
> 7) CigarBob
> 8) Puro_Angler
> 9)
> 10) Kidrock387


This is the list as of midnight Thursday


----------



## rumballs

Kidrock387 said:


> This is the list as of midnight friday


midnight friday???
it's not even midnight thursday yet, even in EST!

:r


----------



## Kidrock387

hey do you want on the list man? thanks for the error looking


----------



## rumballs

Kidrock387 said:


> hey do you want on the list man? thanks for the error looking


no thanks - sorry, was just amusing myself on a Thursday night. I'll shut up now!


----------



## Silhanek

Kidrock387 said:


> Two Spots Left:
> 
> 1) Kasr
> 2) Kylongbeard
> 3) Tiptone
> 4) Erratum
> 5) KJD2121
> 6) Burninator (?)
> 7) CigarBob
> 8)
> 9)
> 10) Kidrock387


Hey, you missed me in post 10 of this thread. I want in!!! :cb


----------



## Kidrock387

sorry about that my man your on the new edited list that ill post in alittle while


----------



## Kidrock387

Kidrock387 said:


> sorry about that my man your on the new edited list that ill post in alittle while


Here is the new list:

1)Kasr
2) Kylongbeard
3) Tiptone
4) Erratum 
5) Silhanek
6) KJD2121
7) CigarBob
8)Puro Angler
9)
10)Kidrock387


----------



## pnoon

Kidrock387 said:


> what it is, is that when you recive this box that you put the cigar in, it only has enough room for ONE cigar and that is the size you should use? sorry if this is unclear but i will try to clear it up for you, youll see what im talking about once a picture is posted
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jon


o o 


mmblz said:


> my head hurts.


:tpd:

:r


----------



## kjd2121

When does this PASS start??? - Do you have a picture yet???


----------



## KASR

SOMEBODAY fill in the 9th position already! How could someone not like a good VSG or ESG is beyond me!


----------



## ca21455

KASR said:


> SOMEBODAY fill in the 9th position already! How could someone not like a good VSG or ESG is beyond me!


I'll take #9.


----------



## Kidrock387

THE LIST IS FULL: I Will Be Sending Out The Box to Kasr Monday!

**Reminder, You have to ask the next person on the line for there address.
Please Report and Post Pictures!
Final List:

1) Kasr
2) KYlongbeard
3) Tiptone
4) Erratum
5) Silhanek
6) KJD2121
7) CigarBob
8) Puro Angler
9)Ca21455
10) Kidrock387

Let The Game Begin!:ss


----------



## Kidrock387

taken care of


----------



## kjd2121

Kidrock387 said:


> ATT: ALL INVOLVED
> 
> I WAS AT MY B&M TODAY AND THEY DID NOT HAVE ANY ROBUSTO SIZE ASHTONS IN SO I WANT TO SEE IF IT IS OKAY WITH EVERYONE IF I SEND A DIFFERENT SIZE TO THE FIRST PERSON ON THE LIST, ONCE AGAIN IM SORRY
> 
> Jon


:r :r :r :r :r

Whatever!


----------



## pnoon

kjd2121 said:


> :r :r
> 
> Whatever!


 
o o


----------



## Kidrock387

hey what i meant to say since i do have alot of college work plus going out of town i got freaked out because the b&m didnt have the one i really wanted to send out, dont worry though ill take a hour trip tomorow to get one. it is hard when you live in the middle of a corn field

jon


----------



## kjd2121

Is Detroit in the middle of a cornfield? - :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## Kidrock387

i live in detroit in the summertime i live in saginaw, northern Michigan from aug-may


----------



## pnoon

:s :s :s :s :s


----------



## kjd2121

pnoon said:


> :s :s :s :s


Yeah, no :BS

When does this Asston pass get going? I guess I better go find a robusto.


----------



## Kidrock387

Friday Morning Sorry For The Delay

Jon


----------



## pnoon

Kidrock387 said:


> Friday Morning Sorry For The Delay
> 
> Jon


Don't forget the pictures!

o o o


----------



## kjd2121

Is it Friday yet??


----------



## Kidrock387

A few things. First sorry this toook sooo long to start. Second i had to edit the list. Third ill post a tracking number for kasr fri morning. the new list is followed

1. kasr
2. kylongbeard
3. tiptone
4. monsoon
5. silhanek
6. cigar bob
7. puro angler
8. ca21455
9, kidrock387


----------



## Kidrock387

It Has Started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pnoon

Kidrock387 said:


> It Has Started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not without pictures, it hasn't.

:s :s :s :s :s


----------



## KASR

Ok, i got the box and....ummm....well, I'm alittle confused on what I am to do with the Ashton I found inside....it looked like it had been in a war....in a bad way:






The wrapper is completed falling apart...all the way around the stick...it's realy bad.

I'll hold to my end of the deal here...but I have to tell ya, I'm just gonna pitch this one in the trash if anything.
Also, there wasn't a list of who I sent to next...am alittle confused. Am I being punished?


----------



## Puffy69

Damn..That sucks..was it just left to roll around in there in transit?


----------



## dayplanner

KASR said:


> Ok, i got the box and....ummm....well, I'm alittle confused on what I am to do with the Ashton I found inside....it looked like it had been in a war....in a bad way:
> 
> The wrapper is completed falling apart...all the way around the stick...it's realy bad.
> 
> I'll hold to my end of the deal here...but I have to tell ya, I'm just gonna pitch this one in the trash if anything.
> Also, there wasn't a list of who I sent to next...am alittle confused. Am I being punished?


Who the fark put one cigar in such a big box? Why wouldn't you use a coffin? Or some bubblewrap?  

My head _really_ hurts...


----------



## Silhanek

Kidrock387 said:


> 1. kasr
> 2. kylongbeard
> 3. tiptone
> 4. monsoon
> 5. silhanek
> 6. cigar bob
> 7. puro angler
> 8. ca21455
> 9, kidrock387


You should be sending to kylongbeard. Too bad to see such a nice cigar destroyed. Yikes.


----------



## Don Fernando

wow.


just,.....wow.


----------



## fireman43

KASR said:


> Ok, i got the box and....ummm....well, I'm alittle confused on what I am to do with the Ashton I found inside....it looked like it had been in a war....in a bad way:
> 
> The wrapper is completed falling apart...all the way around the stick...it's realy bad.
> 
> *I'll hold to my end of the deal here*...but I have to tell ya, I'm just gonna pitch this one in the trash if anything.
> Also, there wasn't a list of who I sent to next...am alittle confused. Am I being punished?


Standup thing for ya to do Aaron. It sucks that you wind up on the short end of the stick with this one though. Such as sad state to see a good stick in. Was there no packing mat. in the box with the smoke? If not, then this is NOT the way to pack a cigar for shipment. Box is too big to begin with, plus nothing to take up all the empty space.


----------



## KyLongbeard

geeeeeez....I was expecting a single stogie box, like the one my Torano came in. Looks like it rolled around and took a beating.


----------



## SDmate

KASR said:


> Ok, i got the box and....ummm....well, I'm alittle confused on what I am to do with the Ashton I found inside....it looked like it had been in a war....in a bad way:
> 
> The wrapper is completed falling apart...all the way around the stick...it's realy bad.
> 
> I'll hold to my end of the deal here...but I have to tell ya, I'm just gonna pitch this one in the trash if anything.
> Also, there wasn't a list of who I sent to next...am alittle confused. Am I being punished?


WTF!!!!! ...if yer just gonna put another Ashton in, why not put that sucker back in
hell just leave it like ya got it then you guys can see how many passes it takes to turn a good cigar into snuff...:r


----------



## Don Fernando

KyLongbeard said:


> I was expecting a single stogie box


:tpd: That was my understanding as well.

(shrug)


----------



## pnoon

Kidrock387 said:


> what it is, is that when you recive this box that you put the cigar in, *it only has enough room for ONE cigar *and that is the size you should use? sorry if this is unclear but i will try to clear it up for you, *youll see what im talking about once a picture is posted*
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jon


----------



## KASR

The first picture was how it looked when I opened it...when I saw the condition of things, I decided to take a picture and then take the cigar out and take a few more....the stick is pretty much toast. I'll wait for Kidrock to chime in, since it's his pass, and he can decide how I should proceed.


----------



## cigarbob

u u That's just wrong!!!!:sb :sb


----------



## icehog3

Kidrock387 said:


> what it is, is that when you recive this box that you put the cigar in, *it only has enough room for ONE cigar *and that is the size you should use? sorry if this is unclear but i will try to clear it up for you, youll see what im talking about once a picture is posted
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jon


One 6 inch wide cigar maybe?? :r


----------



## croatan

Ah yes, with the picture now it all makes sense...

:sl


----------



## pnoon

croatan said:


> Ah yes, with the picture now it all makes sense...
> 
> :sl


:r :r


----------



## burninator

At least it was humidified.


----------



## Silhanek

Just fix it up with a little bit of liquid pectin and smoke it! :ss Or, umm, try duct tape.


----------



## KASR

burninator said:


> At least it was humidified.


Always look on the sunny side of life eh?


----------



## burninator

KASR said:


> Always look on the sunny side of life eh?


I try. Hey, got a pipe?


----------



## Don Fernando

Silhanek said:


> try duct tape.


:tpd:

And ... more pictures when you do, please.


----------



## KASR

burninator said:


> I try. Hey, got a pipe?


LOL! No...but I've got a torch, some foil and a straw! I'll just freebase the sucker!!! :ss


----------



## burninator

KASR said:


> LOL! No...but I've got a torch, some foil and a straw! I'll just freebase the sucker!!! :ss


I've got a coke can I can send you, if you need it.


----------



## KyLongbeard

> LOL! No...but I've got a torch, some foil and a straw! I'll just freebase the sucker!!! :ss


PICS!:ss :r


----------



## KASR

We'll keep this going smoothly - I've got Kylong's addy and I'm gonna send it his way....minus the beat up gar of course.


----------



## KyLongbeard

KASR said:


> We'll keep this going smoothly - I've got Kylong's addy and I'm gonna send it his way....minus the beat up gar of course.


I'd appericiate it.:r


----------



## KASR

It's on its way to Trent!
DC# 9101 0385 5574 9931 2013


----------



## kjd2121

I think I'm glad I opted out - :r . Too bad he didn't post pics before he sent it like he said he was gonna. I guess we all understand now - :r 

Personally I think KidRock owes you another one - :2 

o o


----------



## KyLongbeard

KASR said:


> It's on its way to Trent!
> DC# 9101 0385 5574 9931 2013


:ss


----------



## ca21455

We all make mistakes, hopefully this will be a good learning experience. 

Jon did log on earlier, but no response.


----------



## Puffy69

kjd2121 said:


> I think I'm glad I opted out - :r . Too bad he didn't post pics before he sent it like he said he was gonna. I guess we all understand now - :r
> 
> Personally I think KidRock owes you another one - :2


:tpd: i mean yeah..not aarons fault that he packed it that way...


----------



## icehog3

Kid Rock logged on and didn't address the item formerly known as a cigar? 

Wow...just wow.


----------



## montecristo#2

burninator said:


> I've got a coke can I can send you, if you need it.


Boy does that bring back memories. . . :sl :r :r :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Kid Rock logged on and didn't address the item formerly known as a cigar?
> 
> Wow...just wow.


prolly embarrassed..step up bro, its all good..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> prolly embarrassed..step up bro, its all good..


Take your lumps on move on...the Jungle can be a very forgiving place.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Take your lumps on move on...the Jungle can be a very forgiving place.


yup...many have come and gone on little mistakes that could have been prevented by making it right in a timely manner...


----------



## KASR

Well, my end is off to Kylong....I'm not gonna bitch and moan (much), but this could've been handled alittle better. Kid gets an "E" for "effort" and an "F" for "what the hell happened with the packaging?!?!?!"


----------



## burninator

montecristo#2 said:


> Boy does that bring back memories. . . :sl :r :r


Oops, did I hit "Post"? :hn


----------



## dadof3illinois

Give the kid a chance. See if he can come back and make good. If I remember right it took him some time to find a B&M that had this cigar. Plus being a student I'm sure he's low on funds.

We've all made mistakes, give him a day or so and see what happens before you burn the witch.

I'm sure he's pretty embarrassed over the whole thing right now...:r


----------



## Don Fernando

dadof3illinois said:


> Give the kid a chance. See if he can come back and make good. If I remember right it took him some time to find a B&M that had this cigar. Plus being a student I'm sure he's low on funds.
> 
> We've all made mistakes, give him a day or so and see what happens before you burn the witch.
> 
> I'm sure he's pretty embarrassed over the whole thing right now...:r


:tpd: Lets give the cat the benefit of the doubt & wait a few for a reply....see if he comes to the surface for air.

And if he decides to stay submerged, ... well .... it's about time that I try to take KASR out at the kneecaps anyway :ss (did I say that outloud?)


----------



## KASR

monsoon said:


> And if he decides to stay submerged, ... well .... it's about time that I try to take KASR out at the kneecaps anyway :ss (did I say that outloud?)


Daaaaaa-mit!!! :mn


----------



## Sean9689

It's all good guys. Things don't always work out the way we plan. Hopefully he'll show up and things will work out for the best. It was one damaged cigar, that's it. He's new and learning, let's try and cut him some slack.


----------



## Kidrock387

im sorry i have not responded but i have taken actions to set everything straight, i know alot of people on this pass are upset, im really sorry, i thought this would be fun and i did not mean to have that cigar break, ill be out of town thursday through sunday and ill make up for it when i get back. Once again im deeply sorry.

Jon


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> It's all good guys. Things don't always work out the way we plan. Hopefully he'll show up and things will work out for the best. It was one damaged cigar, that's it. He's new and learning, let's try and cut him some slack.





Kidrock387 said:


> im sorry i have not responded but i have taken actions to set everything straight, i know alot of people on this pass are upset, im really sorry, i thought this would be fun and i did not mean to have that cigar break, ill be out of town thursday through sunday and ill make up for it when i get back. Once again im deeply sorry.
> 
> Jon


We all have to learn the ropes of cigar movement / passes etc.somehow. It's one cigar and I'm sure you feel worse than anyone. The sheer entertainment value of your "learning experience" should shame the gigglers into action.

Send me your addie via PM.

_Giggler_

P.S. I once sent (maybe more than once but got chided for it once) a relatively expensive package of cigars to a brother here. Had started using a shrinkwrap machine. He commented back that they were pretty scrunched. Had probably happened many, many times before that and others were too nice to comment.


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> P.S. I once sent (maybe more than once but got chided for it once) a relatively expensive package of cigars to a brother here. Had started using a shrinkwrap machine. He commented back that they were pretty scrunched. Had probably happened many, many times before that and others were too nice to comment.


:r

I only got one or two not so expensive cigars from Dave that were packaged like this. The best part was not that they were scrunched, but that they had acquired a diamond pattern from the plastic sheeting...


ps - nice move Dave...


----------



## SDmate

mmblz said:


> :r
> 
> I only got one or two not so expensive cigars from Dave that were packaged like this. The best part was not that they were scrunched, but that they had acquired a diamond pattern from the plastic sheeting...
> 
> 
> ps - nice move Dave...


yeah that diamond pattern was so pretty,
I thought it was just Dave putting his trade mark on all his cigars
hey they still smoked great & that's what counts right.


----------



## RJT

Da Klugs said:


> We all have to learn the ropes of cigar movement / passes etc.somehow. It's one cigar and I'm sure you feel worse than anyone. The sheer entertainment value of your "learning experience" should shame the gigglers into action.
> 
> Send me your addie via PM.
> 
> _Giggler_
> 
> P.S. I once sent (maybe more than once but got chided for it once) a relatively expensive package of cigars to a brother here. Had started using a shrinkwrap machine. He commented back that they were pretty scrunched. Had probably happened many, many times before that and others were too nice to comment.


Nice gesture...This thread made me giggle to. :r


----------



## LORD PUFFER

I have yet to make a trade for the same fear of messing up on sending out my part. I think that I speak for most NG's when I say that anyone participating does it for the right reasons. Shite happens and it's the interaction with other gorillas that means the most.:ss


----------



## SDmate

food for thought READ ME


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> We all have to learn the ropes of cigar movement / passes etc.somehow. It's one cigar and I'm sure you feel worse than anyone. The sheer entertainment value of your "learning experience" should shame the gigglers into action.
> 
> Send me your addie via PM.
> 
> _Giggler_
> 
> P.S. I once sent (maybe more than once but got chided for it once) a relatively expensive package of cigars to a brother here. Had started using a shrinkwrap machine. He commented back that they were pretty scrunched. Had probably happened many, many times before that and others were too nice to comment.


I told you the Jungle can be a forgiving place KidRock...all ya gotta do it step up. Good show.


----------



## txmatt

Da Klugs said:


> P.S. I once sent (maybe more than once but got chided for it once) a relatively expensive package of cigars to a brother here. Had started using a shrinkwrap machine. He commented back that they were pretty scrunched. Had probably happened many, many times before that and others were too nice to comment.


I received gars from Dave several times that had the diamond pattern, but only one of them was scrunched. Damn was I being NICE by not commenting? 
The one that did get scrunched was a Fonseca Cadette, and it had "wings" like a maxi pad after the shrink treatment. I am still wondering if Dave really has a machine or if he was sucking out the air orally to practice for other activities; that would explain why he got so overzealous...


----------



## burninator

RJT said:


> Nice gesture...This thread made me giggle to. :r


*sitting at work picturing RJT giggling uncontrollably*


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Da Klugs said:


> We all have to learn the ropes of cigar movement / passes etc.somehow. It's one cigar and I'm sure you feel worse than anyone. The sheer entertainment value of your "learning experience" should shame the gigglers into action.
> 
> *Send me your addie via PM*.


Great, now he's in for it. It was nice knowing you kidrock! :r

Seriously though, it could happen to any noob. Write it off as a learning experience and I commend you for wanting to start a pass being this young in the jungle. I wouldn't have had the jewels for that at first.


----------



## RJT

burninator said:


> *sitting at work picturing RJT giggling uncontrollably*


and I was. That stick looked pitiful and the reactions of the pics were too funny. Sorry guys couldnt help it. Boy, that was a big box for that one lonley stick. I bet it was real roomy in there. :r Ok now I am giggling again.


----------



## RJT

burninator said:


> *sitting at work picturing RJT giggling uncontrollably*


 And I was. That stick looked pitiful and the reactions of the pics were too funny. Sorry guys couldn't help it. Boy that was a big box for that one lonely stick. I bet it was real roomy in there. Ok now I am giggling again.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

RJT said:


> And I was. That stick looked pitiful and the reactions of the pics were too funny. Sorry guys couldn't help it. Boy that was a big box for that one lonely stick. I bet it was real roomy in there. Ok now I am giggling again.


You are probably also seeing double. :ss


----------



## burninator

Greerzilla said:


> You are probably also seeing double. :ss


It's from all the giggling. Don't think I'm going to be around to change his pants when he goes too far, though.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

burninator said:


> It's from all the giggling. Don't think I'm going to be around to change his pants when he goes too far, though.


I bet that's killing you also. :mn


----------



## RJT

Greerzilla said:


> I bet that's killing you also. :mn


Stop it!!!!:r I feel like a little school girl. Ok dangit...:bx :sl :SM there I feel like a man again.


----------



## burninator

Greerzilla said:


> I bet that's killing you also. :mn


Hey, he couldn't promise me he'd be wearing underwear the next time. Sometimes, when you love something or someone so much, you have to let them go.


----------



## dadof3illinois

Kidrock387 said:


> im sorry i have not responded but i have taken actions to set everything straight, i know alot of people on this pass are upset, im really sorry, i thought this would be fun and i did not mean to have that cigar break, ill be out of town thursday through sunday and ill make up for it when i get back. Once again im deeply sorry.
> 
> Jon


Glad to see you come back and make it right, nice job!!!


----------



## KASR

Glad you responded Kid - we were collecting logs for the crucifix!  hehehe...no biggee, the pass is moving along to everyone else and that's the important thing!


----------



## Sean9689

Glad to see you step up Jon, very good decision.  Stick around here, meet some more gorillas, and have some fun.


----------



## Don Fernando

Yup ... way to step up to the bat, bro !! ... Now I'll have to find another reason to take KASR's kneecaps out......like I need a reason


----------



## KASR

monsoon said:


> Yup ... way to step up to the bat, bro !! ... Now I'll have to find another reason to take KASR's kneecaps out......like I need a reason


Don't you know I'm crazy yet?


----------



## KyLongbeard

It's a learning experience for sure. I over humidified a box pass not too long ago. Damn near messed it all up but KASR bailed me out. Still feel bad about it but I was forgiven and I learned. The Jungle is a forgiving place just as long as you step up. Live and learn .


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Glad to see everything worked out. We could use some of this MoJo in one of the other box passes.


----------



## ca21455

Group hug!


----------



## icehog3

ca21455 said:


> Group hug!


Hey! Watch those hands!! :r


----------



## ca21455

icehog3 said:


> Hey! Watch those hands!! :r


Oops! I get a little...when I drink. :al


----------



## cigarbob

I'm in the middle!:r


----------



## burninator

ca21455 said:


> Grope hug!


Careful! :sl


----------



## ca21455

burninator said:


> Careful! :sl


:r Dang editors...


----------



## KASR

I'm not sure where we are on this - Ky should've received mine by now.
At any rate, DADOF3ILLINIOS hit me up with an Ashton since mine was demolished....and he also smacked me up alittle bit as well!



Sorry for the poor quality, camera was outta juice, so i had to use my phone!

Thanks J.!! But I fear that you have made a fatal error: You left a return address! :mn 

If possible, can someone give him some RG for a stand up and nice hookup, which was completely unnecessary - but much appreciated!


----------



## kjd2121

KASR said:


> If possible, can someone give him some RG for a stand up and nice hookup, which was completely unnecessary - but much appreciated!


I bumped him - :ss :ss


----------



## dadof3illinois

Glad to see you got the smokes.

The Aston is at least 2 years if not 3 or 4 old. I didn't have it labled so I can't remember.

The Anjeo is this years crop so it may still be a little damp.

The Padron and LFD are smoking very nice as always.



Please, no return bomb is required. I would rather see you bomb more newbies and pass the love along to them.
This is how CS works, this is how I was taught a couple years ago so keep the love going!!!..:ss


----------



## KyLongbeard

Ok guys, sorry I got back so late. Just now had my cable hooked up in my new place. I did get the box and I must say, primo condition. I put a pic up asap.


----------



## KyLongbeard

Very nice packaging!!




I'll be replacing this fine smoke and get it right out!


----------



## Da Klugs

Kidrock.. package your way out today. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## KASR

Where we at with this? I know Kylong has been under the weather...feeling any better bro?


----------



## cigarbob

dadof3illinois said:


> Please, no return bomb is required. I would rather see you bomb more newbies and pass the love along to them.
> This is how CS works, this is how I was taught a couple years ago so keep the love going!!!..:ss


KASR, I'll take you up on this offer. :ss


----------



## KASR

cigarbob said:


> KASR, I'll take you up on this offer. :ss


Be careful what you ask for around here...I used to think bombs were cool and now I'm sleeping in craters!


----------



## KyLongbeard

It's out. Finally I know. Didn't think there was any sense in having it set over the weekend so it went out this morning. Sorry for the delay and thank you all for having patience with me while I was sick.

0306 3030 5025 2801


----------



## KASR

Thanks for the update bro! Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## KyLongbeard

Oh yeah, man, this put me on my butt!!:r


----------



## tiptone

Box arrived yesterday in great shape. I knew there was going to be no time today to get by the PO and to keep it from sitting in a cold truck over the weekend I'll be mailing out on Monday. I'll post a pic later tonight.


----------



## KASR

UPDATE: Kidrock, rocked me wityh two VSG's a couple of days ago. My wife deleted the images off my camera before I could get them up! Needless to say, he threw in enough bubble-wrap to wallpaper my house! LOL! Thanks bro!


----------



## KyLongbeard

tiptone said:


> Box arrived yesterday in great shape. I knew there was going to be no time today to get by the PO and to keep it from sitting in a cold truck over the weekend I'll be mailing out on Monday. I'll post a pic later tonight.


Great to hear. Enjoy!



> UPDATE: Kidrock, rocked me wityh two VSG's a couple of days ago. My wife deleted the images off my camera before I could get them up! Needless to say, he threw in enough bubble-wrap to wallpaper my house! LOL! Thanks bro!


Wasn't taking any chances!!:r Well done Kidrock!:ss


----------



## tiptone

Bah, Presidents Day made a liar out of me. Package will have to go out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Don Fernando

tiptone said:


> Bah, Presidents Day made a liar out of me. Package will have to go out tomorrow morning.


Kewl ... looks like I got a B&M trip in my future.


----------



## tiptone

monsoon said:


> Kewl ... looks like I got a B&M trip in my future.


Doug, package is on its way to you. Should be there before the weekend.

DC# 0304 1560 0000 8938 3343


----------



## Don Fernando

tiptone said:


> Doug, package is on its way to you. Should be there before the weekend.
> 
> DC# 0304 1560 0000 8938 3343


Gotcha .. thanks for the update !


----------



## Don Fernando

Just a "heads-up" ... got the stick today & will get pics up this weekend & the package out the door on Monday.


----------



## Don Fernando

Here's the stick I received ...



Affter some trial & error I figured out that this just wouldn't fit ... dammit ....



So I searched High and low for the correct size Ashton ... (actually as time alloted this busy weekend, I was able to hit 2 B&Ms....one had nothing .... The other produced a twin ...



Sooooooooo ..... the one on the left went into my humi, and the one on the right went into a USPS box. This will be mailed this afternoon, and DC# given tomorrow, if not later tonight.


----------



## KASR

monsoon said:


> Affter some trial & error I figured out that this just wouldn't fit ... dammit ....


LOL!


----------



## Don Fernando

Well .... ya can't blame a guy for trying.

Thar she blows !! 0


3
0 6 2


4 0 0 0



0 0 1 51







1 


1 1 24 3


----------



## ca21455

Could have cut it in half!


----------



## Silhanek

ca21455 said:


> Could have cut it in half!


Hmm, I'm glad you didn't. That's the same Ashton I have in my humi waiting to be passed forward. I'm going to have to go to the B&M and grab something different maybe.


----------



## Don Fernando

Silhanek said:


> Hmm, I'm glad you didn't. That's the same Ashton I have in my humi waiting to be passed forward. I'm going to have to go to the B&M and grab something different maybe.


Tried that myself ... that was the best of the robusto size Ashtons I could find. (shrug) ... on a seperate note, I smoked the one that came my way on Monday night ... was the first "Heritage" Ashton I've had and .... damn .... I likey !! .... this was a really nice stick.


----------



## Silhanek

Ok, got the package in good shape yesterday. Included was an Ashton Puro Sol as monsoon pictured. I didn't look at the picture close enough because I thought it was a VSG which is what I placed back in the box and am sending out today to Cigarbob.

Sorry for no pictures, but my wife is out of state visiting relatives and took the camera. It was either send out today without pictures or delay this pass until next week to get pictures.

Anyway, DC 0103 8555 7499 5710 1437


----------



## Silhanek

Your item was delivered at 1:27 PM on March 5, 2007 in FLORENCE, AL.

Looks like it landed yesterday. Just checking to make sure you got it?


----------



## cigarbob

Silhanek said:


> Your item was delivered at 1:27 PM on March 5, 2007 in FLORENCE, AL.
> 
> Looks like it landed yesterday. Just checking to make sure you got it?


Yes it appears I got it, it came to my work. When I get to work later this afternoon I will package it back up and send'er back out!!:ss


----------



## cigarbob

Sorry guys, been out of work sick.

But the pass did arrive.










Nice a snug inside.










and here are the stick and its replacement, the same thing.










and now off to the next victi....er.....person.

DC# 0307 0020 0000 6584 9013

Thanks for letting me participate.:ss

sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## kjd2121

cigarbob said:


> Sorry guys, been out of work sick.
> 
> But the pass did arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice a snug inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the stick and its replacement, the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now off to the next victi....er.....person.
> 
> DC# 0307 0020 0000 6584 9013
> 
> Thanks for letting me participate.:ss
> 
> sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


I did wonder about the purpose of this pass in the beginning (sending out the same stick + postage), but it sounds like you guys are having fun - :ss


----------



## Puro_Angler

I just received the package from Cigarbob. It looks like the stick had a rough ride to south Texas, but may still be smokable. Standby for pics and update on package.


----------



## Puro_Angler

Ok here are the pics. As you can see the stick that was shipped to me was a little roughed up. This is not an attack on Cigarbob, as I've already bumped his RG and feedback. These things happen...and I'm thinking it could've been a beetle outbreak since there are some little round holes in some areas. It doesn't matter, this cigar will burn anyway!

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=leo003mp0.jpg

Here's what I'm sending to the next couple of guys. I decided to kick things up with a tin of Ashton Esquire Maduros. These beauties are perfect for your drive to/from work, coffee breaks, etc. I'm taking a couple for myself and sending the rest. Please take 2 or 3 and pass it along. Oh, and I'm also double-bagging the VSG to make the ride smoother. I'll post DC tomorrow. Enjoy fellas!

http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=leo012sx5.jpg


----------



## kjd2121

I just wonder why you guys are still using a box to pack one cigar in. Unless that cigar is placed so it cannot move around it will get destroyed. It's all in how you pack it. If you can hear the cigar move around when you shake the package then lookout!!! :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Puro_Angler

Dc# 0306 1070 0000 6183 5242


----------



## ca21455

Puro_Angler said:


> Dc# 0306 1070 0000 6183 5242


:ss


----------



## ca21455

Return to daddy.  

0408 5010 4110 0403 0641


----------

